# cultipackers



## Hoyt Man (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a place to find used cultipackers ? I live in columbus but hunt out of Monroe county.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Farm auctions and tractor/implement businesses.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

There is a place out on west 70 at the London/Plain City exit. I think it is called Greens. They have acres of used farm equipment.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

troy is right green and son 740-852-2205
greg


----------

